# No Solicitors Please!



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

I was getting ready to head to my son's football game this morning. A van full of church solicitors pulled up in front of my house and got out going door to door down my court. Not wanting to deal with them, I opened my front door, locked the screen door, cracked open the window on the screen door, and sat on my couch waiting The dogs could see the people walking down the street and sat at the window. When it came time for them to walk up my drive, the 4 women approached first. Red and Isen went crazy barking at them. The women all stopped after walking 5 feet down my driveway. You could seem the women talking amongst themselves who was going to the door. The closer they got, the louder the dogs barked. They opted to bypass my house. Next came 2 men travelling with them...same thing, dogs started barking and they also decided to skip my house! I was cracking up. I can't stand solicitors.... Good dogs! I was the only house on the court that they didn't bother. Hopefully I don't have to worry about them knocking on my door anymore : )


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Put a 'No Soliciting' sign on the front door. Not pretty, but stops the door-to-door. 

Unless of course you are outside in the front yard where they can get to you before they reach the door.


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

I had one on before, they don't care. It's not just church people either lol. Tree cutters, window companies, etc...it's right out front easily seen and they still kncok. They'll ring the doorbell several times...so annoying. The dogs worked much better in this case : )


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

I did that before but I actually opened the door and let Gunner stand there barking. He stood right by my side letting the people know they weren't going to get very far. As anyone knows, a GSD bark is deafening.  
I put my hand to my ear and said loudly that I couldn't hear them. They kept trying to talk but they soon realized it was pointless.

I told them "politely" that they could leave their literature in the mailbox, thanked them and closed the door.
They didn't leave the literature.


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

GSDGunner said:


> I did that before but I actually opened the door and let Gunner stand there barking. He stood right by my side letting the people know they weren't going to get very far. As anyone knows, a GSD bark is deafening.
> I put my hand to my ear and said loudly that I couldn't hear them. They kept trying to talk but they soon realized it was pointless.
> 
> I told them "politely" that they could leave their literature in the mailbox, thanked them and closed the door.
> They didn't leave the literature.


 
It certainly is very intimidating : ) They didn't leave anything in the mailbox either!


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

d4lilbitz said:


> It certainly is very intimidating : ) They didn't leave anything in the mailbox either!


They didn't leave anything in the mailbox because it is illegal to use the maibox for anything but US mail. The people you are referring to are law-abiding and would not purposely break laws.

Susan


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Evangelists might not consider themselves to be soliciting anything, so a no soliciting sign might not be very effective. 

I usually use a direct approach. "No thank you" actually does work. 
The vast majority of the time, being patient and polite will get you there quicker, done faster, less annoyed, and so on. Of course, some days we wake up wondering who we can get into a tussle with today -- those poor home security system telemarketers do get an ear-full on those days. If I have the time and the patience, being polite and patient is actually harder on them. I guess if the call lasts more than a certain amount of time, and they don't get a sale, it's a bad mark on them. Now they hang up on me, if I am having a confrontational morning, but if I act like I am all open to the idea, and let them go through their spiel, and then turn them down cold, after wasting their time... Ah well, an honest to goodness foot soldier/salesman would be refreshing.


----------



## JoeyG (Nov 17, 2013)

d4lilbitz said:


> I was getting ready to head to my son's football game this morning. A van full of church solicitors pulled up in front of my house and got out going door to door down my court. Not wanting to deal with them, I opened my front door, locked the screen door, cracked open the window on the screen door, and sat on my couch waiting The dogs could see the people walking down the street and sat at the window. When it came time for them to walk up my drive, the 4 women approached first. Red and Isen went crazy barking at them. The women all stopped after walking 5 feet down my driveway. You could seem the women talking amongst themselves who was going to the door. The closer they got, the louder the dogs barked. They opted to bypass my house. Next came 2 men travelling with them...same thing, dogs started barking and they also decided to skip my house! I was cracking up. I can't stand solicitors.... Good dogs! I was the only house on the court that they didn't bother. Hopefully I don't have to worry about them knocking on my door anymore : )


Lol! Good dogs!!!


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

We had some shady characters show up at the door wanting to clean our carpets. Gilda is going nuts trying to attack the door to get at them, mom says we have hardwood floors. Oh we clean those too. They were not scared at all and even came back 2 weeks later. Mom answered door both time. If me, I would tell them it is time for Gilda to get some exercise and ask if they want to be chased.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

selzer said:


> I usually use a direct approach. "No thank you" actually does work.


I've said no thank you on so many occasions that my head spins. They usually keep talking, trying to save my soul or whatever. I know, I've been through it. Once they got me getting out of my car and they kept talking while I continuously said no thank you.
This time I wasn't rude, I said nothing mean, I just stood there with my dog who was barking, which is my right since this is MY house, my property.
You just never know who is scoping out your house under the guise of solicitation (or whatever you want to call it). I don't who these people are. 

I want people, regardless of their immediate intentions, to know my home is guarded by a German Shepherd. They won't we coming back to rob THIS house anytime soon. 

One day I answered the door while Gunner was out back. There was a guy selling window installations or something like that. I told him no thank you but he wanted to get my phone number so a manager could conduct an interview about his salesmanship.
I told him to wait one minute I'd be right back. I closed the door and went and let Gunner in. I opened the door (storm door closed) and Gunner started barking at him. I told him I would not be giving him my number and he turned and walked off, quickly.
Something just bugged me about this guy and me being home alone was not something I wanted him to think.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Around here they won't just leave literature unless you make a donation...I just don't answer the door.


----------



## Ruby'sMom (May 25, 2014)

I use the solicitors to practice 'meet and greet' for obedience class. Unfortunately, for the solicitors, we are not doing too well on that part of class. ?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

yeah I don't play well with people coming to my door that 1- aren't friends and 2 - aren't delivering a package I ordered. 

No Soliciting signs haven't worked for us in the past but you better believe the dogs have! Just being there tends to steer annoyances off.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Try to convert them to believe in GSDs 
For phone solicitors I use this: Hold on, are you calling because you have a problem dog? Answer is always "Eh, no....". Then I tell them that they have the wrong number and hang up.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Susan_GSD_mom said:


> They didn't leave anything in the mailbox because it is illegal to use the maibox for anything but US mail. The people you are referring to are law-abiding and would not purposely break laws.
> 
> Susan


Well if they were law abiding they wouldn't approach with No Soliciting signs either and they do. Since I have had dogs I haven't had any unwanted visitors.


----------



## kburrow11 (Jan 31, 2014)

We usually aren't disturbed since we got Vida, even though she's still just a puppy. Her bark from another room is enough to scare them off. I still love my dad's way of dealing with solicitors/evangelists though. He's a pastor, so when they started trying to give him literature, he'd pull out a tract from his church and start talking to them about it. Never saw them again after 1-2 times of that.


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

selzer said:


> Evangelists might not consider themselves to be soliciting anything, so a no soliciting sign might not be very effective.
> 
> I usually use a direct approach. "No thank you" actually does work.
> The vast majority of the time, being patient and polite will get you there quicker, done faster, less annoyed, and so on. Of course, some days we wake up wondering who we can get into a tussle with today -- those poor home security system telemarketers do get an ear-full on those days. If I have the time and the patience, being polite and patient is actually harder on them. I guess if the call lasts more than a certain amount of time, and they don't get a sale, it's a bad mark on them. Now they hang up on me, if I am having a confrontational morning, but if I act like I am all open to the idea, and let them go through their spiel, and then turn them down cold, after wasting their time... Ah well, an honest to goodness foot soldier/salesman would be refreshing.


 
My grandmother had the perfect solution to telemarketers...when they'd call she picked up and blew a whistle really loud. They stopped calling...lol. One of my funniest memories of her


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

GSDGunner said:


> *I've said no thank you on so many occasions that my head spins. They usually keep talking, trying to save my soul or whatever. I know, I've been through it.* Once they got me getting out of my car and they kept talking while I continuously said no thank you.
> This time I wasn't rude, I said nothing mean, I just stood there with my dog who was barking, which is my right since this is MY house, my property.
> You just never know who is scoping out your house under the guise of solicitation (or whatever you want to call it). I don't who these people are.
> 
> ...


THIS. Hence using the dogs. I didn't have to hear them for the 15th time and they went about their way. No drama, no arguements, no pretending to pay attention....the door to door salesman are the WORST...don't know when to stop stalking. 

I went to a home show once, this was a while ago. They purposely call saying did I want to schedule an appointment because they're in the area. I've politely say no...so what do they do? When they're in my neighborhood, they stop by...drives me nuts!


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

llombardo said:


> Well if they were law abiding they wouldn't approach with No Soliciting signs either and they do. Since I have had dogs I haven't had any unwanted visitors.


 :thumbup:


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

KZoppa said:


> yeah I don't play well with people coming to my door that 1- aren't friends and 2 - aren't delivering a package I ordered.
> 
> No Soliciting signs haven't worked for us in the past but you better believe the dogs have! Just being there tends to steer annoyances off.


Exactly! 



wolfy dog said:


> Try to convert them to believe in GSDs
> For phone solicitors I use this: Hold on, are you calling because you have a problem dog? Answer is always "Eh, no....". Then I tell them that they have the wrong number and hang up.


LOL, Wolfy Dog! Great tactic....really catches them off guard!



kburrow11 said:


> We usually aren't disturbed since we got Vida, even though she's still just a puppy. Her bark from another room is enough to scare them off. I still love my dad's way of dealing with solicitors/evangelists though. He's a pastor, so when they started trying to give him literature, he'd pull out a tract from his church and start talking to them about it. Never saw them again after 1-2 times of that.


Guess they didn't like it to much once the tables were turned around!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I don't know if it is against the law to try to solicit where the property owner has put up no-soliciting signs. 

GSDGunner, I know it is cool to write about your big strong dog adventures on a GSD site, and GSDs do make awesome deterrents. However, if you are seriously concerned about people targeting your home, showing them the dog is kind of like saying, "I've got a gun!" It will stop some of them, others will just come prepared for the dog. They will be prepared to poison, shoot, kick, or stab your dog. 

Others get a dog to protect their stuff. For me, all my prized possessions bark and wag. The stuff, is just stuff, and that can be replaced. I'd be just sick if they went after my dog for any of it.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

My favorite story on turning away religious solicitors was a friend of the my ex who had finally gotten so fed up with them knocking. After many attempts of polite refusal and please stop knocking on my door he tried a different tactic. One day he saw them coming up his street, took all his clothes off, he could see them from his loft approach the house. When they knocked on the door he flung it open wearing a big smile only. 

Oddly, they weren't interested in hanging around to have a cup of coffee and talk about saving his soul. 

They put a big red X over his house on their map and didn't ever knock again.

If the barking German Shepherds don't stop them I tell them I'm a Buddhist. Interestingly they start asking me questions and often are very interested in learning about it. So if I have time I'll chat with them. Who knows I might convert one of them some day and I didn't even have to get in my car and drive to their house. Hehehe. Funny how that works. .


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

selzer said:


> GSDGunner, I know it is cool to write about your big strong dog adventures on a GSD site, and GSDs do make awesome deterrents. However, if you are seriously concerned about people targeting your home, showing them the dog is kind of like saying, "I've got a gun!" It will stop some of them, others will just come prepared for the dog. They will be prepared to poison, shoot, kick, or stab your dog.


Excuse me but you always seem to always have a problem with how I handle myself and my dog.  Could be why I don't join in anymore. I join in a conversation and am called out by you for not doing it your way. I don't understand what it is I ever did or said to you to make you angry at me.

I used my big strong dog to let an unknown person know I was protected by a dog and not alone. Why wouldn't I? My husband wasn't home and I didn't know the guy. I don't see why this is such a problem for you.

You think he's going to bother coming to my home to rob or whatever knowing he has to first get past my dog, a big dog? No, he will cross my house off the list. 
I have no patience for people trying to save my soul after repeatedly being told that their presence is unwelcome.
I have my reasons but I won't bore you with them. After all I probably would have been wrong.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I had 2 pushy churchmen that wouldn't leave when I told them that I was Atheist. I was holding onto Sinister's collar while I spoke with them, when they asked what his name was and I told them, they left. 

When I see people like that walking by my fence, I let my dogs out and they run at the fence barking their heads off. Sinister is quite intimidating when he's flying at you while using his big boy bark.


----------



## Mikelia (Aug 29, 2012)

We just moved to the country and jehovas witnesses came looking for the people who previously lived here. I thought I was smart getting my big boy riled up, let him bark at the door, held his collar and answered, allowing all 95lbs of him stand on his back legs and attempt to pull me out the door. For the record he is a social butterfly who can be loud at times so although he looks intimidating, he poses zero threat to visitors. The people barely blinked an eye! Seriously, I was dumbfounded. Sooo.. The one time I have tried this it has failed miserably lol.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Just tell them you are cooking for Halloween and need faithful person to complete the stew.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I live in the country. I posted a No Trespassing sign. It works well, as does closing the gate at the road. So far, no one has ever opened the gate. Even the postman just sticks a package behind the gate (solid wood).


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

I have a sign, I've been polite and said no or please don't come back etc. I've not answered the door in hopes they would just leave...after 5 minutes of knocking they leave. I am all about being rude now. I just don't want to be bothered at home.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

I tell people i am just the day maid-
and i do not know when the home owners coming back.


----------



## RebGyp (May 24, 2006)

This is one of the reasons I have my property totally fenced. They can't get through the gate, no less knock on the door. In fact, no one knocks on my door. I don't think my dogs would know how to respond, if someone did knock. Regular visitors just come in, and the dogs are wagging their tails. People that rarely come, will use the cell phone and call us to let us know they are outside.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I don't have to many solicitors knocking on my door, may be just the area I'm in which is rather woodsy..When I have had them come around, I have full screen/glass doors, I usually open the inside door, with Masi who is nosey anyway standing there. She is normally quiet as a church mouse, but the "stare" can be quite unnerving 

I really haven't had any of them continue on, after I say "thank you not interested"..Having a 'wolfy' looking gsd not taking their eyes off of you and not looking to friendly is usually the best deterrent around here.


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

LaRen616 said:


> I had 2 pushy churchmen that wouldn't leave when I told them that I was Atheist. I was holding onto Sinister's collar while I spoke with them, when they asked what his name was and I told them, they left.
> 
> When I see people like that walking by my fence, I let my dogs out and they run at the fence barking their heads off. Sinister is quite intimidating when he's flying at you while using his big boy bark.


Lol, they probably thought you were the devil with your killer hounds! I just love their names : )



Jax08 said:


> Just tell them you are cooking for Halloween and need faithful person to complete the stew.


Yes! To make it better. Put a bowl of fake blood and guts in front of my sitting dogs and say this is all that's left of the last person who came uninvited. lol...just kidding : )



Saphire said:


> I have a sign, I've been polite and said no or please don't come back etc. I've not answered the door in hopes they would just leave...after 5 minutes of knocking they leave. I am all about being rude now. I just don't want to be bothered at home.


Someone mentioned it in an earlier thread they might not feel what they are doing is soliciting. It's not point in constantly having to ignore them, the ringing/knocking on the door. My method might have been extreme, but I can easily listen to my dogs barking for 2 minutes verses them continuing to ring/knock lol. I feel you, home is your place to get away from it all...relax, and not be bothered! I feel the same way! 



JakodaCD OA said:


> I don't have to many solicitors knocking on my door, may be just the area I'm in which is rather woodsy..When I have had them come around, I have full screen/glass doors, I usually open the inside door, with Masi who is nosey anyway standing there. She is normally quiet as a church mouse, but the "stare" can be quite unnerving
> 
> I really haven't had any of them continue on, after I say "thank you not interested"..Having a 'wolfy' looking gsd not taking their eyes off of you and not looking to friendly is usually the best deterrent around here.


A "wolfy" German Shepherd has the intimidation to scare almost anyone way with their stare : ) Good girl Masi!!!!!


----------



## GSD2 (Jan 27, 2012)

One day when they came to my door they brought a tiny 3-4 week old back kitten and asked if it belonged to me. I bet that's a first ever! How odd! Well I didn't know what might happen to that kitten so I took it from them and me and my daughter bottle fed her. Her name is psycho kitty because when we fed her with the bottle she went so crazy, I never seen anything like it! Too odd............


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

Perhaps they thought if they befriended using a kitten/puppy, you'd make mroe effort to listen to them! Nice that they picked her up though!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

GSD2 said:


> One day when they came to my door they brought a tiny 3-4 week old back kitten and asked if it belonged to me. I bet that's a first ever! How odd! Well I didn't know what might happen to that kitten so I took it from them and me and my daughter bottle fed her. Her name is psycho kitty because when we fed her with the bottle she went so crazy, I never seen anything like it! Too odd............


They might have used this kitten as an excuse to see if anyone was home and if there was someone answering the door, they could pretend to have found this kitten. I think it is really odd, especially finding a bottle needing kitten. They don't run away that easily


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

GSDGunner said:


> Excuse me but you always seem to always have a problem with how I handle myself and my dog.  Could be why I don't join in anymore. I join in a conversation and am called out by you for not doing it your way. I don't understand what it is I ever did or said to you to make you angry at me.
> 
> I used my big strong dog to let an unknown person know I was protected by a dog and not alone. Why wouldn't I? My husband wasn't home and I didn't know the guy. I don't see why this is such a problem for you.
> 
> ...


LOL, I read each post and respond to that post. I don't keep track of 2,000 or 20,000 people and make it a point to treat this one this way and that one that way. That's nuts. I can hardly keep track of the 100 or so friends I have on Facebook. No, I don't know half of them, and wonder how I friended them in the first place, and a few of them I really want to un-friend. But that is a different story.

Your post that I responded to discussed using the dog to intimidate evangelists, because it is your right to do so, using the dog to encourage the window solicitor to give up and high-tail it out of there, letting everyone know you have a dog just in case someone is casing the place and so forth. It was ONE post. That post suggested to me that you are really concerned about being attacked or burgled. In some places, unfortunately, that isn't paranoid thinking. 

I live in the sticks. It's a rural county, but there are a lot of meth-heads out here, and most of them are in need of cash and lacking in morals, so the possibility of being burgled, or robbed, is there. I don't lose sleep over it. There is no way to hide the fact that I have dogs. They will deter the chance criminal looking for a quick buck. But if someone is targeting you, is casing your house, the dog is just another check mark on their list, and it won't stop a determined criminal. If this is a serious concern of yours my advice was not to depend on their knowing about the dog to stop them. Get a security system, and get a gun, get a second dog, and train at least one of them in some form of protection, and take self defense classes, and practice with the gun too. 

Just hearing a GSD sound off isn't even going to give most people the willies. It's a pet, a pup, a dog with a big mouth, nothing to worry about. A well-trained dog, silent, alert, is a whole lot more intimidating. It is probably a good thing that most people don't know that the barky, reactive dogs are big marshmallows inside.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I know that the "church" type folk usually think that they are doing a good thing but it does get annoying when they don't take "I'm good, thanks and good bye" for an answer. Even when I tell them that I already attend church and God and I are already on speaking terms (grin). So far my pup hasn't had the opportunity to practice on folks like that. But I can say this, we have the sneakiest UPS guy ever. He's like a ninja! Leaves the package and the dog barely notices. Then again he gets lots of practice in our neighborhood.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

i'm sorry but i don't really believe in a god. church solicitors really piss me off. i've told a few off in my time. i know the bible says spread the word about jesus. so if it makes them feel better they can go live in the south america and search for the lost tribe of the amazon 'cause everybody here has already heard of jesus and has already made up their mind. respect my beliefs and i'll respect yours.


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

car2ner said:


> I know that the "church" type folk usually think that they are doing a good thing but it does get annoying when they don't take "I'm good, thanks and good bye" for an answer. Even when I tell them that I already attend church and God and I are already on speaking terms (grin). So far my pup hasn't had the opportunity to practice on folks like that. But I can say this, we have the sneakiest UPS guy ever. He's like a ninja! Leaves the package and the dog barely notices. Then again he gets lots of practice in our neighborhood.


Patton's to busy stealing pillows lol! 



scarfish said:


> i'm sorry but i don't really believe in a god. church solicitors really piss me off. i've told a few off in my time. i know the bible says spread the word about jesus. so if it makes them feel better they can go live in the south america and search for the lost tribe of the amazon 'cause everybody here has already heard of jesus and has already made up their mind. respect my beliefs and i'll respect yours.


I believe in God (Catholic). I also respect other peoples' right to their own beliefs. I just hate when people try to push religion onto other people. Everyone is entitled to their own opinion and beliefs...there's no need to hound people to your way of thinking. My cousin doesn't believe in God either. She actually grew up Catholic and went to Catholic school her whole life. What changed her beliefs was a tragic event her senior year. Three of her friends were driving on a rainy night. She wanted to go , but that night her parents made her stay in. She was so angry. It's a good thing my uncle stuck to his guns. Her friends got into a car accident killing two, and causing the third to be in a wheel chair for several months. She couldn't understand why God would do this to young people and that's was that.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

RebGyp said:


> This is one of the reasons I have my property totally fenced. They can't get through the gate, no less knock on the door.


This is how my house is, my whole yard and house are 100% fenced in. I padlock both gates in the front and the back. If someone wants to come over then they need to call me first. 

No trick-or-treaters for me and no more churchmen.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

My gate is chained and I have two large signs on it ... "STOP! DOGS IN YARD" and "BAD DOG!" ... both are printed in bold red letters and have silhouettes of a GSD running. No body bothers me any more.


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

LaRen616 said:


> This is how my house is, my whole yard and house are 100% fenced in. I padlock both gates in the front and the back. If someone wants to come over then they need to call me first.
> 
> No trick-or-treaters for me and no more churchmen.


I wish my fence completely enclosed my property. I live in a residential neighborhood with HOA's (ugh)...so they are very strict on what's allowed. Otherwise I would love to! 

Trick-or-treaters don't bother me as I have a young child : ) 



arycrest said:


> My gate is chained and I have two large signs on it ... "STOP! DOGS IN YARD" and "BAD DOG!" ... both are printed in bold red letters and have silhouettes of a GSD running. No body bothers me any more.


 
I have a sign Dog on Premise or Dog on Property ( I forgot which one lol) on my gate. With laws, I didn't want anything that might portray a negative image of my dogs should there ever be an incident. You can't see it though unless you're on the side. Perhaps I should get another and put in the front lol! We'll see if my idea works the same the next time they decide to approach : ) 



Lots of great ideas to "Solicitor Proof" your houses!!!!!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

The two signs I have in the garage window, that runs right along the sidewalk up to my front door has usually been enough here, at least, the deter unwanted visitors.


----------

